# WW2 Simplex paratrooper sevicycle model G-A-1



## redline1968 (Apr 3, 2019)

Figure since I’m in this military thing right now ...I would post a few pics of my simplex paratrooper G-A-1.  I found this a few years ago it a real used military paratrooper bike there are very very few exits. These bikes were parachuted out during ww2. There is no kick starter must be pushed...has 26” bicycle balloon tires 2.125 .It  has the military documentation service plate...it’s a # matching motor is complete. I eventually will be revived after a few other projects..


----------



## Whitey1736 (Apr 3, 2019)

Awesome, I’ve searched here and there for them and hardly ever find any. Looking forward to seeing the progress.


----------



## ChadC (Apr 3, 2019)

Loving the Firebirds!


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 3, 2019)

Thank you. Pontiac the other white meat...


ChadC said:


> Loving the Firebirds!



There’s a simplex site you should check out with excellent info and a full article on them.. ...If I remember  right  there is like only 2 -3 documented  ones...pretty rare.


Whitey1736 said:


> Awesome, I’ve searched here and there for them and hardly ever find any. Looking forward to seeing the progress.


----------

